# News Article: Several Dragons Stolen in Livonia Smash and Grab



## Oxalis (Mar 31, 2017)

A small, family-owned reptile shop near me was apparently recently vandalized. I thought it had closed but I guess they just moved their shop location.

If anyone happens to have information on this crime, please do your good deed and report it!  Thanks!

http://www.hometownlife.com/story/n...to-livonia-pet-shop-steals-reptiles/99816062/


----------

